# Les italiens sont de braves gens



## oufti

Récemment à la RAI, j'ai entendu un commentateur dire : Gl'Italiani è brava gente.

Cela apportait réponse à la question souvent posée mais jamais résolue à mes concitoyens (de la même ville) italiens, dont les réponses sans doute parasitées par leur habitude de s'exprimer majoritairement en français m'étaient apparues peu satisfaisantes

En effet, la cohabitation d'un masculin pluriel (les Italiens) avec la traduction de gens (masculin ou féminin pluriel) la gente(féminin singulier) leur posait, tout comme à moi, un problème difficile à résoudre

On en était arrivés à accepter comme moindre mal de remplacer "gens" par personnes et dès lors tout devenait plus facile

Mon propos n' d'autre but que d'attirer l'attention des forumistes sur cette singularité


----------



## Necsus

Mais on peut pas dire "gli italiani è brava gente", comme on peut pas dire "la gente sono ignoranti". Il est simplement un erreur, la règle est que d'habitude un verb de mode fini demande la même personne du sujet.


----------



## oufti

Merci pour le commentaire.
C'est précisément parce que je ne savais pas comment traduire que lorsque j'ai entendu ce journaliste de la RAI, je lui ai (candidement ?) fait confiance.
L'explication que vous donnez est certes logique et c'est celle à laquelle on pense immédiatement, mais alors comment traduiriez-vous " Les Italiens sont de braves gens" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Moi, je dirais simplement "gli italiani sono brava gente".


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Moi, je dirais simplement "gli italiani sono brava gente".


 Oppure "sono brave persone". Ma naturalmente dipende dal contesto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ovviamente . Io ci vedevo un quiz grammaticale, perciò volevo conservare gente...


----------



## oufti

Merci pour ces éclaircissements.
Pour une des propositions, on en revient à remplacer gente par persone.


Donc on abandonne ce qu'a dit le journaliste de la RAI. (et on lui met une heure de retenue)


----------



## alfaalfa

oufti said:


> Récemment à la RAI, j'ai entendu un commentateur dire : Gl'Italiani è brava gente.


Forse hai sentito dire "italiani brava gente"; comunque un errore dal punto di grammaticale ma questa espressione è una citazione abbastanza comune di clic. Brutte storie della Seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## oufti

Buona sera
	
 alfalfa.

Mi ricordo bene, è proprio Gl'Italiani è brava gente che ho sentito.

E stato molto sorprendente, abbastanza per parlarne in questo forum.

Il contesto pero non me lo ricordo affatto


----------

